# Reynolds DV46C UL Carbon Clincher Wheelset



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I ride my Look 595 about 125 miles per week. I weigh about 155 lbs. I am looking to upgrade my wheels for both appearance purposes (why not be honest) and performance reasons. I have found a set of new Reynolds DV46 UL Clincher wheels for $1200. 

I have heard they ride more plush, in addition to be an improvement aerodynamically over my current Fulcrum racing 1 wheels. Does any one have personal experience with either these specific wheels or with the move from Fuclrum Racing 1 to Reynolds Carbon Clincher DV46? The wheelset is about 80 grams lighter.

Thanks.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've had the Assault clinchers, DV3K tubulars, and DV46 UL tubulars. They are not really smoother, the Assaults and DV3K's with standard spokes are pretty smooth, but the UL's use higher mod. carbon and bladed spokes and are not much better than an aluminum wheel. Other than that braking is not as good as aluminum and tires are much more difficult to mount. True they are lighter, stiffer, more aerodynamic, etc. but for recreational use that's pretty much pointless. They do look great though, and nothing wrong with that, but the Assaults and 3K's look more or less identical and can be found for $300-$400 less.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought some 2011 Reynolds Assaults in May. I'm a rec rider and its the best money I've spent. Into the Oklahoma wind the deeper wheel really works.

Btw. I weight 195 and have ~1000 miles on these wheels and haven't touched them as far as true goes.

Drop the coin, love your ride...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I was just looking at a set of DV46 C wheels on "Bonktown.com" for $1200ish. I read the only review that was on the page and it was almost identical to dcl10's post. 

I think that with Rep Power of 42952, dcl10 knows what he's talking about!


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have been riding 46C ULs for 3 years and have found them to be light, fast, and strong. At this point I have put over 7000 miles on them most of which has been chip seal type roads. Other than the typical carbon wheel braking squeal my ULs have been trouble free. For me tire mounting and truing haven't been an issue. I have a wheel true done when I replace a tire which works out to 2400 miles. I wish my wheels would have cost $1200 3 years ago. I don't regret spending $2100 though.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I am currently riding the DV46c UL and can attest that it is not a particularly smooth riding set of wheels. They help with road vibes, but thump over broken pavement and seams in the road. However, they are fast in every way and seem to be very reliable.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a set of custom wheels built on DV46Cs from a few years back. They are the stiffest riding wheels of the 6 sets I own.

Carbon clinchers are known to have problems with brake heat. I have had the tire blow off my rim on a steep technical descent, and I have seen many reports and pictures of blown tubes and deformed rims from brake heat. If you are planning on doing descending that requires significant braking I would reconsider the carbon rims, or use aluminum rims for those rides. The 2011 reynolds rims are supposed to be better.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Dv46ul will have dt swiss hubs in the model year these were sourced


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied. The feedback is helpful. I may hold off for now. With my bad back I really don't want a harsher ride. I am in no hurry.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

these are among the least harsh riding wheels you'd find. Contrary to what's stated above, they aren't particularly stiff (this was verified in a study of lateral stiffness here: http://www.rouesartisanales.com/). This actually helps give them a plush feel. Not sure what dcl10 means by not being much better than an aluminum wheel, but the ride quality is very different from an alloy wheelset. 46mm rim depth is a good compromise if you're looking for an aero wheel for riding in different conditions including crosswinds. Re aero spokes, they make almost as much difference in terms of drag reduction as rim depth/shape (same website above). The comment about braking heat is important. Avoid carbon clinchers if you do technical descents.


----------

